

Mastercard logo made entirely on Canvas/JS - sdimi
http://195.251.111.77/~thmour/ask12.html

======
ashazar
<http://195.251.111.77> says: This experiment is too modern even for chrome.
Try using another browser such as Firefox/Opera/Safari/IE.

I guess you were trying to be sarcastic by recommending IE :) IE 8 can only
show the window title "Maestro Logo" and a blank white screen. Firefox 6 and
Opera 11 can show the logo properly while Chrome 20 cannot show properly the
intersection of blue and red circles.

The usage of canvas and JS is well done though.

~~~
sdimi
Thank you for your kind words. Of course I was referring to IE9. As you
understand, the alert message's purpose was to indicate this intersection
issue.

